# Can anyone help



## Nathanh2150 (9 Oct 2020)

Hi everyone I have just purchased an evolution aqua aquascaper 900 I currently have an oase biomaster 250 Thermo I understand the tank holds upto 186ltrs of water and the extunal filter filters 250ltrs is this do able on my new aquarium or do I need to upgrade ? All the help would be much appreciated I would personally like to keep the 250 but worried that I may get dead spots around the tank I also have the evolution glass pipe work also


----------



## Zeus. (9 Oct 2020)

Welcome to the forum 

Much depends on what you plan to do plant,light and CO2 wise so could do with more details


----------



## Nathanh2150 (9 Oct 2020)

Hi Zeus,
Thankyou for replying to my post the tank will be planted and with co2 I have the Twinstar 900s light which I got today from my local aquascape shop the tank will be arriving on the 23rd Oct so been getting all the accessories ready for it’s arrival hope this helps with the filter enquiry 🙂


----------



## lazybones51 (9 Oct 2020)

Based on lighting choice and running CO2,  the rule of thumb is you need filter(s) that provide around 10x turn over. Which for an AS900 would be about 2000l/h. A single BioMaster 250 is 900l/h. 

You could run two BioMaster 250's, one at each end which would provide a nice circular flow.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (9 Oct 2020)

Hi lazybones51,
Thankyou for taking the time to leave a comment on my enquiry I am thinking in the long run I will be looking to add another 250 oase biomaster filter as a lot of people have said that it would be a good idea to add another one to help flow around the tank  I have also just brought a co2art regulator to add to the outlet pipe on the extunel filter now looking into co2 defusers to connect to the rubber piping


----------



## milla (9 Oct 2020)

You don't need  more filters you need more flow. 
A powerhead / wavemaker is my prefered option rather than oversizing the filter.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (9 Oct 2020)

Hi Milla,
I do have for the tank the evolution aqua glass pipe work as photo shows which also works as a skimmer


----------



## milla (9 Oct 2020)

They do look nice but if your going full beans eith co2 and lights i don't think that alone will be enough to avoid deadspots.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (9 Oct 2020)

I shall see what happens as it’s gonna be a wile untill I find out if I feel that the 250 is not enough then I shall invest in another extunel filter  but do appreciate all the help and advice as it’s abig investment and just want to make sure it’s all gonna be worth it


----------



## milla (9 Oct 2020)

Wavemakers cheaper than 2nd filter and more versatile. Just don't looj as good as glassware.


----------



## Nathanh2150 (9 Oct 2020)

Very true  not sure I want a wave maker as it will take away from the look of the tank but I will keep it in mind


----------



## Zeus. (10 Oct 2020)

Or the other option, which I have used in the past, is an pump fitted to an intake and outlet which could be glassware as well. Plus you could have this on a timer so it comes on with CO2 and off with the lights. Its basically an external powerhead.


----------

